# Anyone use Heater body suit or Warmbag



## fishunter9160 (Aug 7, 2006)

How do you like them. What are the pros and cons?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

I have 2 of the heater body suits myself. I will say that their guarantee of keeping you warm is no lie. I hunt in Canada every year and these are all day sits in a open blind. I have sat thru some of the worst weather you could think of. Never once did i get cold or uncomfortable in some extreme weather. They are a great product imo. Wouldnt think of getting rid of them. If i did my ol lady wold shoot me.
There is one drawback though. They are a little bulky and awkward to get in and out of when your sitting in a treestand. So you must be careful while getting in and out of it. (wear your harness) Other than that no problems. Put one on your christmas list you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I love my Heater Body Suit and it is one of the best hunting purchases I have ever made. It is even better when I can wrestle it away from my son. I am buying another one this winter so he has his own.

I love the fact that you can dress very lightly for the walk in and you do not have to worry about bulky clothes interfering with shooting a bow. It is amazingly warm.

I have no problems getting in and out of mine in a treestand or on the ground. I killed a really nice 8 point while ground hunting at 12 yards. I had to open the suit quietly, pick up my bow, and make the shot without being detected (the deer showed up with zero warning). The deer never knew I was there and never knew what hit him.

Well worth the investment.
Dan


----------



## SFritr (Jun 11, 2009)

There is(used to be) another product like the body suit. It was called the Hot Sock. It was like a large collapsable fabric can that had suspender tops. you just hopped in and turned it on. Only problem I ever had was one time I bused the nozzle to my propane tank and almost made myself a torch.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

My experience with the Heater Body Suit is the same as those posted. Well worth the money. Can be akward to get in and out of until you get used to it, or depending on your sense of balance. I have no problems, my son it's a little tricky. My 12 yo sat with me for 5 hrs on Saturday morning. Was 16 deg, and he never even zipped it up, just got into it and draped it over his shoulders.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

SFritr said:


> There is(used to be) another product like the body suit. It was called the Hot Sock. It was like a large collapsable fabric can that had suspender tops. you just hopped in and turned it on. Only problem I ever had was one time I bused the nozzle to my propane tank and almost made myself a torch.


correct me if I'm wrong but the Heater Body Suit is nothing more than a glorified sleeping bag. The Hot Sock actually uses a small propane heater? I couldn't remember the name of that one.


----------



## SFritr (Jun 11, 2009)

yes it was like getting into a sack for a sack race. It has a round bottom that is like a camo fabric slinky with suspenders to go over your shoulders. On the bottom there is a space on the outside where you hook up a small propane tank( the same size for a Mr.Buddy heater). Light the thing and you sit in warm glory. Obviously they are better for sitting in a ground blind outside. or Ice fishing. you literally can sit in your pjs and almost sweat if you turn it up that high. 

Unfortunately I don't know if they are still in production or who the actual manufacturer is


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I can't see me ever needing a suit with an artifical heat source attached. My Heater Body Suit actually gets too warm sometimes.
Dan


----------



## lbck25 (Sep 3, 2008)

The one thing I'm concerned about with the HBS is my legs still getting cold. For the muzzleloader opener I had on thermals, fleece-lined jeans, and insulated bibs. My legs still got cold along with my feet. Will the suit or the warmbag make a difference for my legs and feet?


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

lbck25 said:


> The one thing I'm concerned about with the HBS is my legs still getting cold. For the muzzleloader opener I had on thermals, fleece-lined jeans, and insulated bibs. My legs still got cold along with my feet. Will the suit or the warmbag make a difference for my legs and feet?


I have never gotten cold in the HBS, however if you do it has a 100% money back guarantee. It has additional boot covers that you can use inside the suit, which also makes it easier to get your feet in the legs. If you really have a circulation problem you can probably add chemical heaters to the boot covers. As for your legs I really don't know how to answer that. The pros to the HBS are as everyone has said, the cons in my opinion are the following. I am 59 years old old and I find it cumbersome to use in a treestand, the smaller the platform the more difficult. A younger person may not experience this as they are a bit more nimble. The only other negative is you must have a relatively clear view of your area because if you are zipped up with your bow or gun hanging and only have a narrow field of vision it will be difficult to put yourself in a ready position once you spot a target if your shooting lane is too narrow. I would suggest ordering a size bigger in both directions even though they say it is not necessary. I am only 5-9 but find it can be a little constrictive even though I have the size that fits 5-11 +. I would not buy the waterproof model, as with most waterproof materials it tends to be a bit noisy when cold, I would however, purchase the wind resistant version. Because of the cost I would give very serious consideration to where you will be using this the most (unless you can afford more than one) when deciding on a camo pattern. You can order an overcover in different patterns, but it is one more layer to attach. This is one of the few products that performs as claimed!!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

lbck25 said:


> The one thing I'm concerned about with the HBS is my legs still getting cold. For the muzzleloader opener I had on thermals, fleece-lined jeans, and insulated bibs. My legs still got cold along with my feet. Will the suit or the warmbag make a difference for my legs and feet?


One thing to keep in mind is if you constrict your blood flow you will not be pumping heat into that area. That being said make sure your clothes are loose, including your boots. 

I often loosen my boot laces so my boots are super loose when I get to my stand and it helps a lot.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Banditto said:


> One thing to keep in mind is if you constrict your blood flow you will not be pumping heat into that area. That being said make sure your clothes are loose, including your boots.
> 
> I often loosen my boot laces so my boots are super loose when I get to my stand and it helps a lot.


That's good advice and with HBS you can carry a pair of down camp booties or some other warm foot cover, maybe even just a pair of felt liners and change out of your regular boots once you get in the suit. The whole point of the suit is that you can dress with less layers so you don't have that tight feeling and the suit reflects and holds your body heat inside, like a sleeping bag does.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Anyone interested in a little used HBS (XL I think)
PM me.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

All the good things you have heard about the HBS are true. I have had one for many years and recently upgraded to a tall version with the skyline cover. I hunt late bow in the yoop (leaving Sat morning!) and it gets down into negative double digits some times, I still have no trouble staying warm. Packs in easily, I use the added boot blankets w/o the HBS if I have non insulated boots on and am sitting in early season cold weather. I also find it can be tricky getting it on once on stand, but that is the only issue I have ever had. They really do have a money back if not satisfied, but I doubt they get many returns.


----------

